

Google Cloud Source Repositories - niico
https://cloud.google.com/tools/cloud-repositories/

======
michaelhoffman
"Host your code with Google! No, it's a new service, not the one they killed
and told the users to move to GitHub."

[https://twitter.com/bmastenbrook/status/614195492654870528](https://twitter.com/bmastenbrook/status/614195492654870528)

~~~
mdaniel
I actually came here to say something very close to that. What the hell?

Even if they wanted to launch GCSR as a separate product, they could work that
"beta" label off of it by using their new shiny toy to serve as the backend of
code.google.com.

